# To all the TRT / Blast & Cruisers



## conan (Dec 25, 2014)

For those of you that run TRT with test (C or E) with the occasional short ester cycles.  Do you cut the long ester test out when running the short ester cycle, or do you run the long ester throughout the cycle?

If you cut the long ester during the cycle at what point do you start to re-introduce it back into your system?


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 25, 2014)

you never stop your long ester (i don't) anything else just gets added for the blast


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 25, 2014)

Its the base of my blast I guess. I start from there and go up


----------



## spraynpray (Dec 25, 2014)

I leave the TRT dose alone and keep running it.


----------



## conan (Dec 25, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks guys.


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 25, 2014)

I stop it when blasting on short esters personally, then reintroduce it when I'm done


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 25, 2014)

Test E/Cyp continually

Test No Ester during blast
Tren No Ester during blast

Wish I had done those 2 compounds at the start of my serious gear usage.

Would've had my goal and surpassed it already if that was the case.

*For me*, all other compounds are a waste.


----------



## snake (Dec 26, 2014)

This doesn't really answer your question but I just increase my Test cyp dosage. But I like to keep things simple. My big thing is to run it 16 weeks. Blood work before I start and at 5 weeks when everything seems to level out.

Less over a longer time gives me more exposure to my training and diet. I feel it's a better product that stays around longer. I also don't get the he got bigger quick from people, conversely I don't get the he got smaller quick either.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

snake said:


> This doesn't really answer your question but I just increase my Test cyp dosage. But I like to keep things simple. My big thing is to run it 16 weeks. Blood work before I start and at 5 weeks when everything seems to level out.
> 
> Less over a longer time gives me more exposure to my training and diet. I feel it's a better product that stays around longer. I also don't get the he got bigger quick from people, conversely I don't get the he got smaller quick either.



Tortoise wins the race. I prefer *my* blasts to be at least 24 weeks, since the body works in spurts-NOT a linear fashion-and in months/years time frame concerning physique changes.

Sadly, I've never kept to my ideal, and durations have been at the longest 13 weeks. This changes starting Saturday.


----------



## MoneyShot (Dec 27, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Tortoise wins the race. I prefer *my* blasts to be at least 24 weeks, since the body works in spurts-NOT a linear fashion-and in months/years time frame concerning physique changes.
> 
> Sadly, I've never kept to my ideal, and durations have been at the longest 13 weeks. This changes starting Saturday.



Honestly, shorter blasts are far better from a health standpoint than the really long ones. After 6 weeks, most of us would have to start adding compounds or raising doses to gain more. Not worth it overall.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 27, 2014)

I keep my trt schedule and dosage the same. Never changes. Any blast is added on top of the trt.


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 27, 2014)

MoneyShot said:


> Honestly, shorter blasts are far better from a health standpoint than the really long ones. After 6 weeks, most of us would have to start adding compounds or raising doses to gain more. Not worth it overall.



*What the hell*???

That's just pathetic..why even run AAS if you respond that horribly lol

You said "*...most have to increase dosages and compounds after 6 weeks...*"

You saying the above+most saying there's not much difference between 600-750mg vs. 1g of Test+Other posts I've read the past few years made by the majority of posters on gear forums...

...makes me ask "_..WHY?.._" and think:

Most have shit response***
most care more about health vs. goals (not a bad thing)
most AAS users don't personally experiment much and just make assumptions/regurgitate anecdotes or both


***For almost a year I was too worried to run 1g of test.

Most people said the only difference from 600-750mg vs. 1g is *only more sides*, like water retention.

Thankfully I experimented. *That opened my eyes to realize I either respond great to AAS or nearly every single AAS users spanning several forums have weakened test (which is impossible)*.


----------



## alfjovi (Dec 28, 2014)

I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 28, 2014)

alfjovi said:


> I tried beastdrol,  wasn't very good in my opinion,  taking a short time off then looking for another pH to build mass in this 48 year old body. Any suggestions?



Superdrol (which I assume what beastdrol is) leads to dry gains and fat loss.

There is no legal oral to help you-all are dry ones

STOP CALLING THEM PH's..that's an ACTIVE, METHYLATED ORAL STEROID (METHASTERONE)!

What you need is dbol.


----------



## alfjovi (Dec 28, 2014)

Where can I find that?


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha oh lawd


----------



## conan (Dec 28, 2014)

alfjovi said:


> Where can I find that?



HAHAHHA!  Really, with 6 posts?  This aint a source board buddy... shut your face and sit the **** down!


----------

